# lethargic calf, won't suck



## Siouxqie (May 8, 2012)

The calf is a Jersey, he scoued a couple days ago, we treated, and he was doing ok.  Yesterday morning, he took bottle ok, in the evening, he refused.  Today, he refused the bottle entirely so we tube fed him 1 qt.  I fed him 1 quart again 6 hours later.  I just tried giving him another quart (his evening meal) he refused the bottle again, so I tried to tube-feed, once I started to get milk down him, it came right back up as soon as I pulled the tube.  His belly doesn't look "empty" like I would expect if his food was digesting.  He peed really well just before I tried feeding him, but I have not seen him poop.  He has been really lethargic today, though a little less so this evening. Now what do I do?


----------



## redtailgal (May 8, 2012)

I have a few questions:


How old is this calf?

Why is he on the bottle? (was the mother ill? was he pulled for dairy reasons?  etc...)

What did you treat his scours with?

How does his poop look now?

Most importantly, does his belly slosh when you jiggle it (yeah, professional terms, lol)?

When you tube are you meeting any resistance? 

Doe you have immediate access to any probios, yogurt or baking soda?

ALso, do you have some vit B (any type, injectible or even human vitamin capsules)

I'll stay online for a few to wait for your response.


----------



## Cricket (May 9, 2012)

RTG, did you see the OP thread on 'calf with scours'?  Souixqie, this might be worth reading:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=18611  (should be a thread on bloat).

How's he doing this morning?


----------



## Siouxqie (May 9, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I have a few questions:
> 
> 
> How old is this calf?
> ...


First, let me say, sorry I didn't get back to you last night.  I was worried and ended up staying with him for quite a while.  I thought he was dying and I didn't want him to die alone.

He's 2 weeks today.  Pulled for dairy reasons.  Electrolytes and scours tablets.  Poop was getting better.  Belly was a touch bloated.  No resistance tubing him.  Gave him probios gel. He got vit b.  However, I finally got ahold of the lady we bought him from, she explained to me that even though the electrolyte packets "say" they are an energy source but that it's only dextrose (which explained a lot to me- I'm diabetic), so she believed he probably got weak because I followed the stupid package directions and gave him no milk replacer.  I ended up getting him into a fully-enclosed shed (for dark, warmth and quiet) last night. He took a HUGE poop that was kind of greenish but a normal consistency once he was in there (of course he couldn't do it on the way) so no more scours.  This morning, when I fed him, he suckled REALLY well.  He was actually super aggressive about it, so I guess he finally got things moving and got hungry.  There was also another ENORMOUS poop in there this morning.  He got up, was moving, excited to get some formula, so I think he's doing ok now.  Thanks you guys!


----------



## redtailgal (May 9, 2012)

hmmm.  

Well, I dont know the whole situation, but I will tell you that in scouring calves, I have held milk for as long as three days.  I do give electrolytes, and if I have to hold milk more than 24 hours, will often add in some yogurt and molasses to help with energy levels.

Here is my page on how I handle scours (not saying its the only right way, but it is the way I do it and its worked for us for years and thru lots and lots of calves):

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2952-calves-scours

Anyway, I'm glad he is doing better.  I've spent a few nights in the barn with poorly critters too.  Makes for a long night!


----------



## elevan (May 9, 2012)

I had a calf go down last year and it was my first calf.  I managed to pull him through by sheer determination.  Here's the thread about what I did.  Read through it and hopefully you can find something to help you.  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=10754


----------



## Siouxqie (May 9, 2012)

Thank you guys so much for the info.  I just went and fed him again, nice, normal poop still.  He was HUNGRY again, and sucked down his bottle like a pro.  I've been told a LOT of people loose their first calf (or few), but it's looking like he's going to pull through this. Thank God!


----------



## Cricket (May 10, 2012)

It isn't just that a lot of people lose their first calf, a lot  of calves die, period!  You guys do a fantastic job of educating yourselves and keeping on long after many would give up.


----------

